# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint Maria vzw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint Maria vzw
Ziekenhuislaan 100
Halle 

Bezoek de website van Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint Maria vzw


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint Maria vzw.*

----------

